# 12 volt coffee grinder/blender



## Harmergeddon (Jul 2, 2012)

I like my fresh coffee first thing in the morning and would prefer to have it really really fresh by grinding it myself but i am a tad lazy and would rather not grind by hand. No problem i thought there's bound to be someone else out there like me who likes a fresh coffee in their van, boat or caravan and who likes an early morning grind!  There's bound to be a nice 12 volt coffee grinder available. Not a scooby could i find, in the shops or in the mighty google. OK i thought you can grind coffee beans in a food blender there's bound to be a cheap one of those. Yeah quite a few but all in America!! Found one available in the uk but for £110!!!!! Whaaaaaat!
So please does anyone know of a nice cheap 12 volt blender that ain't too big available here in good olde blighty? Oh and i don't want to get an inverter, i want a nice neat solution there must be one somewhere.

Thanks


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jul 2, 2012)

Trouble is most coffee grinders are in the 120-220 watt range that's 10-19 amps at 12v so you'd need a big thick cable to run it directly from your leisure battery. Maybe you'll have to go the inverter way, then you can use it for a mixer to make cake to go with your coffee!!

A small 300w should do the trick.


----------



## oldish hippy (Jul 2, 2012)

amazon do a unbreakable caffiterre double wall so it stay hotter longer holds about 2 mugs hand grinder take off handle fit battery drill hey presto goes as fast as you like


----------



## clarkpeacock (Jul 2, 2012)

Doesn't answer your question about coffee grinding I know, but I've been tempted by one of these gadgets for a while Handpresso Wild Hybrid.  Just not sure if I can really justify the cost!!


----------



## fairytooth (Jul 2, 2012)

I like fresh coffee but can't be faffed to grind it myself.  The best (and best value) I have found is Lidl's own label Belladrom coffee which stays in an air tight container in the fridge then into the aluminium stove top pot as required.  Ready in less than a minute.


----------



## oldish hippy (Jul 2, 2012)

i like fresh coffee first thing in morning normally make up one before bed the straight down in morning whilst kettle boils except when it rock solid in morning like at stonehenge  had solid coffee couldnt drink it


----------



## n brown (Jul 2, 2012)

in portugal i drank espresso black in small cups,called a bica there.one day their machine was broken and the owner put 3 heaped spoonfuls of nescafe into this tiny cup,just fitted,added boiling water and handed it to me,i was sceptical but it was great.try it,not recommended for coffee snobs but fine for caffeine junkies


----------



## Harmergeddon (Jul 3, 2012)

Bigpeetee said:


> Trouble is most coffee grinders are in the 120-220 watt range that's 10-19 amps at 12v so you'd need a big thick cable to run it directly from your leisure battery. .



My conversion already has the capacity for this. Always sensible to have at least one high power capable cigarette lighter socket.


----------



## sasquatch (Jul 3, 2012)

I have started to drink Nestle Azara instant,it comes in a small can and makes a good quick Americano in the van. When my wife went to buy it for the first time she asked the shop assistant for 'Al Jazzera' coffee! Instead she bought a jar of Nestle Expresso which was a passable substitute.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jul 3, 2012)

Harmergeddon said:


> My conversion already has the capacity for this. Always sensible to have at least one high power capable cigarette lighter socket.



Cigarette lighter sockets can be used for a short time at high current, long enough to heat the element of the lighter, they are not designed for prolonged use at high current, they get quite hot as a result of poor contact between the metal surfaces.I wouldn't use them for more than say 5-7 amps continuous use.

I'm talking about a dedicated lighter circuit with suitable wire, the ones fitted to the vehicle are loomed with the rest of the cabling, the manufacturer doesn't intend it to be used for prolonged periods of high current, the 10 amp fuse commonly fitted is to protect the cabling in case of short circuit.

I know American manufacturers will allow a 100C rise in temperature of the cable for short use!!

I wouldn't use anything more than say a 60w continuous load, about 5A on one in the cab.


----------



## Harmergeddon (Jul 3, 2012)

Bigpeetee said:


> Cigarette lighter sockets can be used for a short time at high current, long enough to heat the element of the lighter, they are not designed for prolonged use at high current, they get quite hot as a result of poor contact between the metal surfaces.I wouldn't use them for more than say 5-7 amps continuous use.
> 
> I'm talking about a dedicated lighter circuit with suitable wire, the ones fitted to the vehicle are loomed with the rest of the cabling, the manufacturer doesn't intend it to be used for prolonged periods of high current, the 10 amp fuse commonly fitted is to protect the cabling in case of short circuit.



So am i. I have installed one of these sockets Lighter Power Socket With Flip Cover - LTRPS
which i have wired via a 20 amp maxi inline blade fuse holder direct to the ouput from my blocking diode using suitable sized wire. It is a dedicated circuit not in contact with the rest of the vehicles wiring standard loom. Plus i wouldn't really describe grinding coffee as prolonged use, would you?


----------



## Robmac (Jul 3, 2012)

Tesco do a one cup filter thingy - you pop the filter (coffee already contained inside) in the top of a cup and pour the water through it - don't know how good they are but maybe worth a try.


----------

